# 4020 CBC injection pump issues



## lexc269_6243 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi my name is Lex I have a equipment repair service but have not repaired any customers pumps I always send them off to repair service. I have read there are few to no parts for the CBC Pumps so we are seeing if I can get this pump working before spending alot of money on a reseal job I'd like to identify the problem to help my son on a tractor he purchased a 4020 that sat for many years we changed filter's provided clean fuel source and can not get fuel to injectors. It's a CBC pump there is fuel coming out or the return port but nothing from injector port. I will clean fuel in port screen but I need to know how to remove fuel shut off solenoid valve. And any other information that can help get pump working.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

My guess is stuck metering valve in inj pump. I thought electric fuel solenoid(item 1 2nd photo) just screwed out/into pump housing.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There is a tool to remove the solenoid BUT if u grab it around the body w a pair of channel lock pliers, it’ll come right out..
I don’t suggest you go digging around in the pump.!! Damn near everything is set w guages.. 
A gasket kit is OVER 200.00 
Smart money says the pumping plungers are stuck.!! And they’re deep in the pump..
If u go poking around, YOUR GONNA break something that only I have parts for..


----------

